# UMBIEES AND BARRED MIDAS



## clipsegsx (Aug 1, 2003)

Umbiees the 2 males are about 6" and the 2 females are about 5".The pics are just of random ones not in any order of size or sex!


































Barred midas 7 inches(female i believe)


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice fish.great ...kind of camera are you using?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

lovely! what's the growth rate on the umbees been like? half inch a month, 1 inch a month, less, more, what?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

cute


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet looking fish


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

umbees are fast growers. definatly more than 1 inch per month. and those guys are nice


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> umbees are fast growers. definatly more than 1 inch per month. and those guys are nice


your loose speculation is completely inaccurate based on all accounts of umbee growth I've heard from, lemmy... and I've heard plenty of accounts on umbee growth. That aside, I'm asking this fellow what the growth rate on HIS umbees was.


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

Nice umbie's!


----------



## clipsegsx (Aug 1, 2003)

The growth of the umbiees has been about .5 inch a month.I had them for a year now and there all about 4.5-6.5 inches.I dunno why people think just cause umbiees get big that they grow fast.I never heard of umbiees growing faster then like 2 inches every 3 months at most.The camera i am using is a sony dsc F717.Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

personally I haven't heard of any surpassing 1" a month. The 1" a month came from umbriferum on predatoryfish, whos umbee stopped growing so fast around 10". But most seem to be in the .5" a month range.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

i always thought they grew fast







my bad


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

you must need a pretty big tank for them


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Nice collection


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)




----------

